# Post up pics of A3's with BBS CH !!



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

Anybody with pics of A3's with BBS CH wheels? Preferably 18", but any will do, thanks !


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Post up pics of A3's with BBS CH !! (C3MH.)*

Why waste your time with 18's when you could have 19's








SprintA3
















Ton's more of him in the Whoring thread


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

The roads are terrible in Toronto.. from what I understand it's safer to run smaller wheels with thicker tires to cushion falls into potholes, etc??
I didn't like CH when I first saw them, but now they're starting to grow on me... might have to get a set now


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

Here you go!
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4069352
I understand what you mean by terrible roads...I'm running 18's right now and find it ok.


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Post up pics of A3's with BBS CH !! (C3MH.)*


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

How about some faketeens!


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Subaruski1 said:


> I would love to see an A3 with the BBS CHs in black


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

Rogerthat said:


>



YUM :thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

close enough


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Subaruski1 said:


> What reps are those and what size? What suspension?


They have black ones to. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...icas-usarim.com-eurotechwheels.com-*PicHeavy*

Another google image find.


----------

